# Magnolia & Fish Rivers/Weeks Bay - Looking for a report



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

My skiff has been high and dry in the shop with backordered parts for 3 weeks and I'm itching to go like Tyrone from the Chappelle Show. Has anybody been fighting the flurries and any fish in the Weeks Bay area lately?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Fish have been slow to come by with the cold temps. There have been a few specs, but you have to really work for them. Reds seem to be doing ok in fish river though


----------



## sjd0004 (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't fished there in a while but I'd be willing to bet the trout are at the small islands on fish river. work jigs while your live shrimp soak under a cork.


----------

